# The U.S. is more united than any other wealthy democracy. Is there a way to cut through the media lies and manipulation?



## TraderPatTX (Dec 29, 2022)

I have a theory that Americans are more united than what we are being led to believe. The Twitter Files have proven manipulation in the form of shadowbanning, censoring and permanent bans initiated by the FBI and other agencies. This limiting of free speech of one side of the debate allows the corporate media to amplify the only voices left to the masses, making them believe this is the majority opinion on any topic.

Let's have an honest discussion and see what we can agree on. I'll go first with an easy one.

Lobbyists.

They should be banned completely. At the very least, every elected and nominated position in all of government, federal, state and local, should wear patches on their suit jackets of all the lobbyists they are beholden to like NASCAR drivers do with their sponsors.

Let's keep it civil and on topic with a positive attitude.

Aaaaand, go!


----------



## smf (Dec 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> They should be banned completely. At the very least, every elected and nominated position in all of government, federal, state and local, should wear patches on their suit jackets of all the lobbyists they are beholden to like NASCAR drivers do with their sponsors.


Getting rid of lobbyists would dis-proportionally harm the republicans. So I'm ok with that.

Clearly the US is pretty divided, if the last presidential election is anything to go by.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 29, 2022)

smf said:


> Getting rid of lobbyists would dis-proportionally harm the republicans. So I'm ok with that.


You mean it hurts the uniparty. 


smf said:


> Clearly the US is pretty divided, if the last presidential election is anything to go by.


I ask once again. Are we being told the truth, especially after what we have learned what the government was doing on social media for years now? How do we know if we are divided if millions are being censored?


----------



## sith (Dec 29, 2022)

i would hope we would agree on the the charter of rights but people like smf here would have you injected with harmful self replicating lipid nano-particle recombinant mrna against your will for his benefit.

i agree lobbyists and the idea of "companies deserve the same rights as people" can F right off.


----------



## smf (Dec 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You mean it hurts the uniparty.
> 
> I ask once again. Are we being told the truth, especially after what we have learned what the government was doing on social media for years now? How do we know if we are divided if millions are being censored?


You'll have to explain "the uniparty".

You can know you're divided, because a little under half the people wanted Donald Trump to be president.

Quite how many people would have been suckered in to vote for Trump if the small amount of disinformation that was being removed, was allowed to be pushed in peoples faces is another matter.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2022



sith said:


> but people like smf here would have you injected with harmful self replicating lipid nano-particle recombinant mrna against your will for his benefit.


I just wanted the conspiracy theorists to do the decent thing and shut the fuck up, I don't have a problem with people who would otherwise choose not to be vaccinated.

I don't think you're qualified to determine whether they are harmful or not either.

But hey, not long to go now right?

https://www.poynter.org/?ifcn_misin...eived-any-form-of-the-vaccine-in-the-shocking


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 29, 2022)

smf said:


> You'll have to explain "the uniparty".


Democrats and their neocon allies like Mitch McConnell and Mitt Romney.


smf said:


> You can know you're divided, because a little under half the people wanted Donald Trump to be president.


We can have a difference of opinion and still be a united country. At least it used to be that way.


smf said:


> Quite how many people would have been suckered in to vote for Trump if the small amount of disinformation that was being removed, was allowed to be pushed in peoples faces is another matter.


Multiple polls have shown that 15%+ would have voted for Trump if the FBI didn't lie and suppress the Hunter laptop story. That's more than enough to change the result of the election.

Regardless, I think you are on the wrong thread. The thread about our divisions is down the hall to the left. Please stay on topic here.


----------



## smf (Dec 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Democrats and their neocon allies like Mitch McConnell and Mitt Romney.


Mkay.



TraderPatTX said:


> We can have a difference of opinion and still be a united country. At least it used to be that way.


Not since Trump, that was his whole shtick. Your lot spent four years trolling democrats over the win, collecting their tears etc. The US is going to take a long time to recover from the damage caused by Trump.



TraderPatTX said:


> Multiple polls have shown that 15%+ would have voted for Trump if the FBI didn't lie and suppress the Hunter laptop story. That's more than enough to change the result of the election.


And that is quite worrying, if an election can be won because some gullible people are fed a non-story.

Why do you think Trump allowed the story to be "suppressed"??

_In March 2022, The Washington Post published the findings of two forensic information analysts it had retained to examine 217 gigabytes of data provided to the paper on a hard drive by Republican activist Jack Maxey, who represented that its contents came from the laptop. One of the analysts characterized the data as a "disaster" from a forensics standpoint. The analysts found that people other than Hunter Biden had repeatedly accessed and copied data for nearly three years; they also found evidence that people other than Biden had accessed and written files to the drive, both before and after the New York Post story.[3] In September 2020, someone created six new folders on the drive, including with the names "Biden Burisma," "Big Guy File," "Salacious Pics Package" and "Hunter. Burisma Documents." One of the analysts found evidence someone may have accessed the drive contents from a West Coast location days after The New York Post published their stories about the laptop_



TraderPatTX said:


> Regardless, I think you are on the wrong thread. The thread about our divisions is down the hall to the left. Please stay on topic here.


Just like republicans always do, cancel anyone who disagrees with you and just shout louder into your echo chamber.

That can't go wrong eh. I disagree with the entire premise of this thread and I made my point.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> We can have a difference of opinion and still be a united country. At least it used to be that way.


Because it used to be _just_ differences of opinion.  Now it's Republicans stating definitively that they cannot coexist with certain groups of people, and taking away their ability to discriminate against/demonize those groups might as well be the same thing as ripping up the constitution.  Trump wasn't the _only_ cause of political decorum disappearing, but he definitely brought all the narcissistic sociopaths out from underneath their bridges and rocks.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 29, 2022)

smf said:


> Mkay.


Look at who all voted to give American taxpayer money to secure other countries' borders. That's the uniparty.


smf said:


> Not since Trump, that was his whole shtick. Your lot spent four years trolling democrats over the win, collecting their tears etc. The US is going to take a long time to recover from the damage caused by Trump.


You shouldn't let a billionaire to live rent free in your head. At least charge him rent.


smf said:


> And that is quite worrying, if an election can be won because some gullible people are fed a non-story.


Unlike in the UK, the US government is strictly forbidden from infringing on Americans 1st Amendment rights because we are citizens and not subjects.


smf said:


> Just like republicans always do, cancel anyone who disagrees with you and just shout louder into your echo chamber.


The left invented cancel culture. You're just mad that somebody else uses it better. You couldn't even cancel Goya, lol.


smf said:


> That can't go wrong eh. I disagree with the entire premise of this thread and I made my point.


Of course you disagree with the premise of this thread. The left thrives on division. 

So I can put you down as a supporter of lobbyists since you believe we can't agree on anything, amirite?


----------



## Xzi (Dec 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You shouldn't let a billionaire to live rent free in your head. At least charge him rent.





TraderPatTX said:


> The left invented cancel culture. You're just mad that somebody else uses it better. You couldn't even cancel Goya, lol.


Couldn't even keep from stoking division in your own thread about unity, lmao.  Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 29, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Couldn't even keep from stoking division in your own thread about unity, lmao.  Somehow I'm not surprised.


I can't help that leftists thrive on division. The sole reason that you are commenting here is to gloat that leftists thrive on division.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I can't help that leftists thrive on division. The sole reason that you are commenting here is to gloat that leftists thrive on division.


I'm commenting to point out that you're wrong.  Yes, lobbyists are a problem, but more within the realm of too much money in politics.  They aren't the ones doing the most to divide the nation, that would be the leadership (and I use the term loosely) that Republicans are choosing to vote for during primaries.  The party on a national level hasn't even had an official policy platform for years, which means all they have to fall back on is hatred and ignorance.


----------



## smf (Dec 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Look at who all voted to give American taxpayer money to secure other countries' borders. That's the uniparty.


You really should start charging them rent.



TraderPatTX said:


> Unlike in the UK, the US government is strictly forbidden from infringing on Americans 1st Amendment rights


That is factually incorrect. Jurors aren't allowed to talk about an ongoing case for example, which would appear to infringe on their 1st amendment rights.

Removing tweets also does not violate your first amendment rights.



TraderPatTX said:


> The left invented cancel culture. You're just mad that somebody else uses it better. You couldn't even cancel Goya, lol.


You'll have to prove that the left invented it. But I do agree with you that the right use it far more extensively.



TraderPatTX said:


> Of course you disagree with the premise of this thread. The left thrives on division.


The right thrives on shutting down anyone that disagrees.



TraderPatTX said:


> So I can put you down as a supporter of lobbyists since you believe we can't agree on anything, amirite?


You obviously can't read.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 29, 2022)

smf said:


> That is factually incorrect. A jury is strictly forbidden to talk about an ongoing case for example, which infringes on their 1st amendment rights.


A courtroom is not a public forum for open discussion. A judge has complete control over who speaks and when.


smf said:


> Removing tweets also does not violate your first amendment rights.


If the removal request is initiated by the government, it most certainly is a violation.


smf said:


> You'll have to prove that the left invented it. But I do agree with you that the right use it far more extensively.


https://www.insider.com/cancel-culture-meaning-history-origin-phrase-used-negatively-2020-7

The phrase "cancel culture" experienced notable growth in 2016 and 2017, particularly on Black Twitter, according to research by Insider and reporting by Merriam-Webster and Vox. Insider identified fewer than 100 tweets or threads with the phrase "cancel culture" before 2018.

Black Twitter, the bastian of alt-right personalities, lol


smf said:


> The right thrives on shutting down anyone that disagrees.


Shut down how? The right doesn't control any social media company to be able to shut people down. Maybe you can provide examples of the right shutting down anyone who disagrees.


smf said:


> You obviously can't read.


Maybe you can't write. Did you think about that?


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 29, 2022)

The idea that american politicians are united is the funniest thing i've ever read

and this thread also proves America's failed education system creates a whole lot of confidently incorrect morons.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 29, 2022)

Hells Malice said:


> The idea that american politicians are united is the funniest thing i've ever read


Just because it is funny to you does not mean that it is not true. Of course, you could always show how Mitch McConnell is not voting yes for everything that Biden wants because he knows the incoming House would pump the brakes on all of this spending.


Hells Malice said:


> and this thread also proves America's failed education system creates a whole lot of confidently incorrect morons.


You should be careful about talking about education systems. Canada has voted a guy who enjoys wearing blackface as prime minister more than once.

At least plead your case if you're gonna take the time to comment. I don't think that's asking too much.


----------



## smf (Dec 30, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The phrase "cancel culture" experienced notable growth in 2016 and 2017, particularly on Black Twitter, according to research by Insider and reporting by Merriam-Webster and Vox. Insider identified fewer than 100 tweets or threads with the phrase "cancel culture" before 2018.


You're talking about a phrase, JFK was cancelled. Trump tried to cancel Hilary. Y'all get so triggered, you cancel people all the time.



TraderPatTX said:


> Shut down how? The right doesn't control any social media company to be able to shut people down. Maybe you can provide examples of the right shutting down anyone who disagrees.


Like you just tried to. None of the republicans that behave like you are interested in democracy or discussion, it's your way or the highway.



TraderPatTX said:


> Maybe you can't write. Did you think about that?


As I know I had already written a very clear post on the subject and you were either incapable of reading it, or just being a dick because you can't help it. Then no, I didn't think about it.

Let me know if you need help with any of the words.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-u-s...a-lies-and-manipulation.623923/#post-10036079



TraderPatTX said:


> A courtroom is not a public forum for open discussion. A judge has complete control over who speaks and when.
> 
> If the removal request is initiated by the government, it most certainly is a violation.


In the case of the hunter biden laptop, the requests appear to have come from Joe Biden's people & they weren't in government at the time.

However, a request from government is different to an order from the government. It's only a 1st amendment issue if the government makes it illegal to post, not if they ask twitter to exercise their 1st amendment rights by removing the tweet.

Twitter is not a public forum, it's a private enterprise & you are the product. If your employer tells you to stop chatting at work, then they aren't violating your 1st amendment rights either.

You *want* it to be a 1st amendment issue, so you can bitch about it. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## sith (Dec 30, 2022)

smf said:


> I just wanted the conspiracy theorists to do the decent thing and shut the fuck up, I don't have a problem with people who would otherwise choose not to be vaccinated.
> 
> I don't think you're qualified to determine whether they are harmful or not either.
> 
> ...


yeah, it is annoying when people try to speak reason and truth to your entrenched wilful ignorance. 

i know... "qualifications" are the only thing that matters not logic.

i'd never heard about dude's claims but ADe is a real, well known issue with antibody creation and with a quick pubmed search i can see BOTH covid19 vaxx and infection both do do this..

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/36114224/
"None of the sera examined exhibited neutralizing activity against infection with the Omicron strain. Rather, some ADE of Omicron infection was observed in some sera."

i doubt it will kill everyone in 2 years if it just enhances viral replication.. I was saying it was harmful for one of the many many other reasons, not least of which is the viral spike protein, that is made with our cellular machinery, is cardiotoxic and has been shown with histopathology to be the direct cause of at 5 deaths and who the fuck doesn't know it causes myocarditis and pericarditis..only you.   https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00392-022-02129-5#Sec3 



the people in this thread xzi, smf would get violent before admiting they were wrong, so therfore old school anti censorship lefties like me that just want the best for them (and everyone) have a hard time with their authoritarianism and disdain
of freedom. good luck and good on you to try and build a bridge trader.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 30, 2022)

Jan 6, peak cancel culture, shows exactly how united we are.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 30, 2022)

smf said:


> You're talking about a phrase, JFK was cancelled. Trump tried to cancel Hilary. Y'all get so triggered, you cancel people all the time.


JFK was assassinated, not cancelled. Trump beat Hillary in an election. I don't think you understand the phrase 'cancel culture' at all.


smf said:


> Like you just tried to. None of the republicans that behave like you are interested in democracy or discussion, it's your way or the highway.


You're right. We are interested in the republic, which the left wants to destroy. That's why you can't even say the word republic.


smf said:


> As I know I had already written a very clear post on the subject and you were either incapable of reading it, or just being a dick because you can't help it. Then no, I didn't think about it.
> 
> Let me know if you need help with any of the words.
> 
> ...


I wonder if these in kind donations were reported to the FEC then. Probably not, which is illegal.


smf said:


> However, a request from government is different to an order from the government. It's only a 1st amendment issue if the government makes it illegal to post, not if they ask twitter to exercise their 1st amendment rights by removing the tweet.


Why is the FBI enforcing Twitter's ToS? When the order comes from the government, the corporation is acting as an agent of the government. But I can see you are a huge fan of fascism.


smf said:


> Twitter is not a public forum, it's a private enterprise & you are the product. If your employer tells you to stop chatting at work, then they aren't violating your 1st amendment rights either.


If it's not a public forum, it shouldn't matter what people say on there then, but the left has to control speech because your speech cannot withstand scrutiny or debate. Here's a helpful hint; the people who censor are never the good guys at any point in history.


smf said:


> You *want* it to be a 1st amendment issue, so you can bitch about it. Sorry, not sorry.


It's a 1st amendment issue because the emails between the FBI and Twitter show they were getting people banned for talking about Hunter's laptop a week before the election. That's called election meddling, but it's ok when your side does it, amirite comrade? The ends justify the means.

No wonder the left is crying so hard about Elon taking their favorite toy away.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jan 1, 2023)

KingVamp said:


> Jan 6, peak cancel culture, shows exactly how united we are.


Don't let a minority try and tell you we aren't united.

All we have to do is find things we agree on and build from there.

I think we can all agree that lobbyists are scum. That is our starting point.

Now we can move on to another easy one. Citizens United needs to be reversed. Corporations have too much power in the United States, especially since complete industries are merging into fewer and fewer companies. Look at the number of airlines there are, food distributers, insurance, tech and auto companies.

With so few companies, the government has taken advantage and started having these corporations spy on us and censor what we say and what we can see. The less companies we have competing for our business, the less corporate boards the government needs to control. Look at how many "former" FBI and CIA agents work in Big Tech and in the legacy media.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 1, 2023)

TraderPatTX said:


> I can't help that leftists thrive on division. The sole reason that you are commenting here is to gloat that leftists thrive on division.


The right keeps spewing stupid conspiracy bullshit, hatespeech, racial slurs, and Nazi rhetoric. The rest of us normal folks don't want anything to do with that crap, so of course we don't want to be associated with you guys.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> The right keeps spewing stupid conspiracy bullshit, hatespeech, racial slurs, and Nazi rhetoric. The rest of us normal folks don't want anything to do with that crap, so of course we don't want to be associated with you guys.



not only are all of those things true of the left, and only the left, but the fact you were conned into believing that shows the failure in our country .


----------



## Xzi (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> The right keeps spewing stupid conspiracy bullshit, hatespeech, racial slurs, and Nazi rhetoric. The rest of us normal folks don't want anything to do with that crap, so of course we don't want to be associated with you guys.


"Can't you see you're being divisive by not tolerating all my divisive bullshit?!"


----------



## Jayro (Jan 1, 2023)

lolcatzuru said:


> not only are all of those things true of the left, and only the left, but the fact you were conned into believing that shows the failure in our country .


I see it in my own Facebook feed, for fuck's sake... what do you mean conned?  You need to wake the hell up and look around without the Trump glasses on.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023



Xzi said:


> "Can't you see you're being divisive by not tolerating all my divisive bullshit?!"


"So much for the tolerant left!" they say, as if we're supposed to just swallow their fascist bullshit unquestioned.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> I see it in my own Facebook feed, for fuck's sake... what do you mean conned?  You need to wake the hell up and look around without the Trump glasses on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023
> 
> ...



*tries to use facebook to rationalize a point, cant smell bullshit when they are sitting it*

checks out.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 1, 2023)

lolcatzuru said:


> *tries to use facebook to rationalize a point, cant smell bullshit when they are sitting it*
> 
> checks out.


I mean I have right-wing friends that follow the MAGA cult.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> I mean I have right-wing friends that follow the MAGA cult.



so normal, rational people, got it, how the luproncon going?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> I mean I have right-wing friends that follow the MAGA cult.


So I guess I can put you down for a supporter of lobbyists and corporations. Wouldn't want you to be associated with any fascist or racist ideas. 

Better yet, how about if you just take your childish name calling to another thread. The adults are having a conversation in here.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 1, 2023)

TraderPatTX said:


> So I guess I can put you down for a supporter of lobbyists and corporations. Wouldn't want you to be associated with any fascist or racist ideas.
> 
> Better yet, how about if you just take your childish name calling to another thread. The adults are having a conversation in here.


Name calling? Since when is the truth a bad thing? And I hate big corporations. I fight for those of us on the bottom getting fucked by those on the top. I will always fight for humanity over profits. Pull your head outta your ass.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> Name calling? Since when is the truth a bad thing? And I hate big corporations. I fight for those of us on the bottom getting fucked by those on the top. I will always fight for humanity over profits. Pull your head outta your ass.



so then you are self hating maga?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 1, 2023)

lolcatzuru said:


> so then you are self hating maga?


No, all us normal people (lefties) can't stand the MAGA idiots. Even some on the right see how nuts they are.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> No, all us normal people (lefties) can't stand the MAGA idiots. Even some on the right see how nuts they are.



i still havent gotten a source on anything yet, the only info i have is the article about one of your guys handing butt plugs out to kids in a school


----------



## Nothereed (Jan 1, 2023)

"Guys, guys, why can't people just accept my bullshit!"-- @TraderPatTX


----------



## smf (Jan 1, 2023)

lolcatzuru said:


> not only are all of those things true of the left, and only the left, but the fact you were conned into believing that shows the failure in our country .


Welcome to opposite land, you were sent here by an orange thief.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023



lolcatzuru said:


> i still havent gotten a source on anything yet, the only info i have is the article about one of your guys handing butt plugs out to kids in a school


You know there are pedophiles and sexual deviants in both parties right? And it's a common ploy among pedophiles to distract from their crimes by exposing other pedophiles. 

You gotta wonder just what all those republicans are up to, when they create this mass hysteria. It's got to be really bad for them to go to all this effort.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023



TraderPatTX said:


> Don't let a minority try and tell you we aren't united.
> 
> All we have to do is find things we agree on and build from there.


The whole Trump disaster only happened because he realized that people were hungry for division.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jan 1, 2023)

Jayro said:


> Name calling? Since when is the truth a bad thing? And I hate big corporations. I fight for those of us on the bottom getting fucked by those on the top. I will always fight for humanity over profits. Pull your head outta your ass.


If you hate big corporations, that means you agree with me. What's with your hateful racist, fascist rhetoric?

This is a quote from you, right?

*The right keeps spewing stupid conspiracy bullshit, hatespeech, racial slurs, and Nazi rhetoric. The rest of us normal folks don't want anything to do with that crap, so of course we don't want to be associated with you guys.*

I'm trying to save you from getting involved with the MAGA cult, so you must be pro lobbyist and pro big corporation.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023



Nothereed said:


> "Guys, guys, why can't people just accept my bullshit!"-- @TraderPatTX


Hey look, the guy who thinks everybody who disagrees with him is a Nazi. Nice of you to drop by. I take it since you think I'm a racist, transphobic fascist, that I can put you down as pro lobbyist and pro corporation also?

I'd hate for all of you leftists to be forced to agree with the literal reincarnation of Hitler.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 1, 2023)

Creating the inverse of a thread that was *just* closed due to constant flame wars is not as clever as you might think it is. Don’t do it again.


----------

